# FOUND THIS KY BOTTLE YESTERDAY



## bottlec (Apr 10, 2007)

I dug this bottle and some other stuff the other day near where I live. I was told by a Bottle Collector here it was a Soda bottle and the bottom which is covered in brown stuff means it was pontil. It has on it A OTTEN PADUCAH KY anyone know what the value of this would be it has no damage? Thanks


----------



## bottlec (Apr 10, 2007)

Here is the bottom of the bottle with the brown on it. I also mispelled what is on the front in the first post. it is A.OETTER sorry. Anyone know the age or value? thanks


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 10, 2007)

Can't help you with the value, but it dates to the mid 1800's. The brown on the bottom is residue left by an iron pontil rod. This is known as an iron pontil, or improved pontil scarred bottle. Nice find,  Kelley 

 PS. Welcome to the forum and go back there and dig some more!


----------



## bottlediger (Apr 10, 2007)

wow that is a great bottle. Do not take any of that black stuff off that makes it more valuable! I dont know the value either but im guessing over 200. That is such a nice bottle man not many people find stuff like that, congrads!
 Ry


----------



## lexdigger (Apr 10, 2007)

That's a nice one for sure! It's got a nice iron pontil and is from western Ky. I can't give you any idea on the value. It could go for fifty bucks or five G's depending on how common or rare it is. I can check around with the local diggers here and see if any of them know anything about it. I'm in central Ky. Diggers from the St. Louis or southern Ill. areas may be familiar with it as well? Chris 
 P.S. what area did you dig it in? Ky.?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice IP  man !keep that dirt flying, what a bottles worth just shows how good your doing, an old time New Orleans digger told me that once. Rick


----------



## bottlec (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I dug it close to Paducah.


----------



## LC (Apr 10, 2007)

> Paducah.


 
 Super nice pontiled soda from Paducah, Ky. First one I have ever seen from that city. Could be a killer.


----------



## opie (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice find. I don't have any ideal either but I sure would like to find one myself. I'm from west kentucky too.


----------



## LC (Apr 11, 2007)

opie, have you ever seen a Felix Fritz round bottom soda from Newport Ky.? I told a big collector from Kentucky I had one years ago, and he told me I was full of #%@*. He said there was no such thing.


----------



## opie (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry L C no I haven't.


----------



## LC (Apr 11, 2007)

No problem! Thanks for the reply.


----------



## lexdigger (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey Bottlec, where did you dig it? A privy, dump, or what? I'd be interested in seeing the other bottles you dug. Are there any left to dig? Good luck and keep at it. Chris


----------



## bottlec (Apr 12, 2007)

It was on a lot where a dozer was working. The others were Sodas and Food Bottles and some marbles.


----------



## diggerdaveb (Apr 12, 2007)

You have a nice find there my friend! I dug one of those A.OETTER PADUCAH pontiled soda bottles several years ago here in St.Louis, but unfortunately traded it off. I'll tell you what I know about your Oetter bottle....your bottle was made in the late 1850's. The guys name was Anton Oetter, who was born in Prussia in 1826.  I'm not sure where or when he began bottling soda water, but obviously he was there in Paducah,KY by the late 1850's. By 1860 or 1861 he had moved to St.Louis. I know this, because I've dug an early smooth base bottle emb. A.OETTER ST.LOUIS which has F.A&CO glasshouse mark (1860-1862). Interestingly enough, I also have dug another squat soda bottle embossed A.OETTER GALENA,ILL. By 1870 Oetter had moved to Galena where he is listed in the 1870 census as being married with 3 children. I just thought you might get a kick out of knowing a little more about old Anton Oetter...haha (Digger Dave)


----------



## bottlec (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks Dave for all the info do you have any idea what it is worth? I have not had any KY pontil sodas before.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Apr 14, 2007)

We like photos of marbles too!


----------



## LC (Apr 14, 2007)

Any of these junkers any count?


----------



## zanes_antiques (Apr 14, 2007)

I see a few really nice ones in there. The Handmade Swirl is sweet!


----------



## LC (Apr 14, 2007)

Here is a few more. I have a large cloth bag full of them around here someplace and a couple more jars of them I think..


----------



## LC (Apr 14, 2007)

Darnit! Try this again!


----------



## zanes_antiques (Apr 14, 2007)

I see a few good ones in this photo as well. One being the green slag. Nice bunch of marbles!


----------



## PhilaBottles (Apr 14, 2007)

I love KY bottles! 

 [sm=lol.gif]

 the pontil is sweeeeeeet


----------



## bottlediger (Apr 14, 2007)

dirty dirty dirty mind !!!


----------



## LC (Apr 14, 2007)

I tried to learn marbles a good many years ago, and just never been able to get the knowledge of them set in my mind. I know what a cat eye, bumble bee, flame, swirl, a number 9, and maybe a couple of more, but have no idea which is good and which is common for the most part or what they are worth. A friend of mine is into them big. He tries to tell me things about them, and does not understand why I can not keep what he tells me in my head. Guess maybe My Wife is right, maybe I am dumber than a ROCK!


----------

